# Z68 version of Asus P8P67 WS Revolution.



## jenkin (May 23, 2011)

In the P67 lineup of Asus Motherboards, I was really very much convinced with the performance reviews and the features of the Asus P8P67 WS Revolution.

What is the equivalent version of the motherboard in the Z68 chipset.
Does anyone know about that?

Asus have outed two ROG Motherboards in the Z68 chipset Maximux Iv Gene-Z and Extreme-Z.

Is the Gene-Z an equivalent of the Ws revolution, or will they release another mobo in Z68 with workstation build?


----------



## mukherjee (May 23, 2011)

^ That we really dont know yet...


----------



## tkin (May 23, 2011)

Look @ Extreme-Z


----------



## ico (May 24, 2011)

The main highlight of Asus P8P67 WS Revolution is the NF200 chip for proper 3-way SLI and only Maximus IV Extreme-Z has it among Asus' Z68 motherboards.



Spoiler



*lab501.ro/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/spec_z68.jpg


----------

